# Ross BMX



## Redd4573 (Feb 17, 2014)

A Ross 20"was my first bike! If I remember right it was silver with blue accents and decals, it even had the handle bar & top tube pads! Does anyone have have one or have pics. Even if I can't own one again I would love to see one!


----------

